
68% of high-performance employees get new job opps at least once per month - wbelk
https://medium.com/@wbelk/68-of-high-performance-employees-are-contacted-about-new-job-opportunities-at-least-once-per-month-c710f0393654
======
ryandrake
If they are saying "68% of high performance employees get pinged by a
recruiter at least once a month," I'd believe it. Getting contacted by a
recruiter is vastly different than having a new job opportunity.

Also, at least in tech, companies are in this weird paradox dimension where
they are simultaneously extraordinarily selective, yet tend to not offer much
in the way of extraordinary opportunities (whatever your definition of
extraordinary is--pay, interesting work, benefits, telecommuting, etc.).

The funnel is wide and deep, and it's apparently not actually getting people
through. The result, I suspect, is that there is a lot of recruiting activity
going on but not a lot of actual hiring and job switching.

~~~
kesselvon
Tech companies have a habit of hiring the absolute best people and have them
do the most mundane work. Then they wonder why turnover is so high

~~~
sharemywin
It's even worse for non-tech companies that have tech departments.

------
josh_fyi
Recruitment-spam is not well-correlated with true job opportunities, nor with
the recipient being a high-performance employee.

------
kem
So... you identify HPEs by saying "Are you a HPE? If so, fill out our survey"?

There's a certain circularity to this, in that people are probably more likely
to self-identify as a HPE if they're getting lots of offers. It may have
little to do with their performance per se, and more about their skillset or
connectedness.

------
jaclaz
I would like to see the raw data, i.e. the list of (supposed) HPE's (divided
by industry) AND know how (the heck) the recruiters managed to get their hands
on it.

I mean, provided that the survey is actually a valid representation of HPE's,
68% is too high to be "casual", it means that the recruiters have _some way_
to identify those HPE's (separating the wheat from the chaff), but if they
(the recruiters) can do that, then the percentage should be very near 100%.

It is more likely that a percentage very near to 100% of employees in a given
industry (let's say for the sake of the example software or IT) are contacted
monthly (some weekly) and that a certain amount of employees in another
industry (let's say still for the sake of the example manufacturing or
architecture) are never or seldom contacted.

Or - seen in another way - how often (still divided by industry) are APE's
(Average Performance Employee) and LPE's (Low Performance Employee) contacted
by recruiters (if contacted at all)?

------
sharemywin
Just put a few buzz words in a resume and post it to a job board or
linkedin.com and your sure to get your share of emails. I get so many on-site
contract ops all over the country, it's ridiculous. Not sure why I would move
to 6-12 mo contract.

------
LeeHwang
I hear from my full stack web developer friends. They get new job opps at
least once per week and thats on the east coast.

------
squozzer
This article reeks of self-selection.

